# June Challenge-Birdhouse



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lets get cracking, open to size and shapes, birds optional (but worth extra credit LOL)

Post your completed projects in this thread, have fun


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a link for some ideas, to get the ole gears turning. Unfortunatly i will probably not be particapating in the adventure. Good luk guys!!

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/birdhouse.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like this birdhouse challenge is moving kinda slowly so I thought I'd run out back and whip one up. Pretty busy right now and have to leave for Chicago this weekend so I'll have to wait until I get home to paint it. Second one already has tenants.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for adding reputation to this user. May you be lucky enough to receive the same Reputation back in turn.

LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't see many pictures of birdhouse ornaments! How come??


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Cause' I'm still blocked out of my shop. It is filled with junk. I was finally going to start tossing stuf last night when all the sudden the washing machine broke. Kept me up late, but it works again now. And... my shop is still trashed. Havn't turned anything since February.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I painted one with clear coat and set it out to dry and now I can not find it lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL, maybe a bird took it for a new home?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Does an 18 year old, 50 unit sparrow house qualify? 

1/4" threaded rod for the rests.

Buried 6 feet of 2-1/2" galvanized rigid conduit in concrete for the base so I could remove the 20' pole and house if I needed to!

Built for Purple Martins, then Starlings took over, then the neighborhood went downhill quick! I need to make another one with the right size holes!

You can see where the squirrels enlarged the penthouse entrances for their needs! :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Does an 18 year old, 50 unit sparrow house qualify?  :biggrin:


LOL..You can only enter that if you show us the lathe you turned it on.

'Fraid it's about time to turn that into 'public housing' or start renting the units out by the hour....

edit...dam glad to see somebody on here older that that other geezer.

eidt no 2...Nice work, by the way.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..You can only enter that if you show us the lathe you turned it on.
> 
> 'Fraid it's about time to turn that into 'public housing' or start renting the units out by the hour....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "public housing"

Notice how I welded 3/8 nuts on the base to lock down the 2"...every so often I'll loosen them and rotate the house 180 degrees just to mess with 'em! I can't stand a dumb bird....wont tolerate 'em!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "public housing"
> 
> Notice how I welded 3/8 nuts on the base to lock down the 2"...every so often I'll loosen them and rotate the house 180 degrees just to mess with 'em! I can't stand a dumb bird....wont tolerate 'em!


*Calling All Points for PETA !!!!!* Gross mistreatment of retarded burds down on the crick... Some old phart calling hisself Harbormaster...but pretty sure that is a burn handle...

Approach with CAUTION !!! Those old ones can be lethal....:tongue:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_'Fraid it's about time to turn that into 'public housing' or start renting the units out by the hour...._

That's some funny stuff there! 
I'll post up my birdhouse next week sometime. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is my birdhouse entry. I won't lie.....this was done earlier in the year. It's just too dang hot to be out in the garage! You guys with AC units cooling you off....take advantage of it. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well friends, it looks like th heat and travel got the best of the bird house project. I would have given it a whirl but i am outta town..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yep, just too hot out, made one and it either came alive and walked off..or I hope a couple birds liked it and needed it more


----------

